
Men Who Could 40 Push-Ups – 96 Percent Less Risk of Heart Problems Over Decade - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/20/well/move/how-many-push-ups-can-you-do-it-may-be-a-good-predictor-of-heart-health.html
======
ColinWright
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19181356](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19181356)

